# Happy Birthday Saba (Non Gsd)



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Saba isn't part of the 'club' here,but I wanted to wish her a happy 10th birthday today.My husband took her to the Mcdonald's today for some chicken nuggets,which she loved.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Aw happy birthday Saba!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Big 10 Saba. You sure are a cutie. Wishing you lots of health happiness and maybe more nuggets.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Saba!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy double digits Saba 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful, hope that you have many, many more. I bet that you enjoyed those nuggets, did you get super sized?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> I bet that you enjoyed those nuggets, did you get super sized?


 
LOL,no super size for her.She's gained a few pounds that we are trying to get off of her,but she did have a 10 piece.You only turn 10 once right?


----------

